# TROOPER ... I RULE MY GAME!



## bleach4 (Mar 12, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
i7 3770K 4.5ghz
Asus ROG Maximus V Formula
Patriot Xtreme Viper (4x4)  16Gb
Cooler Master Seidon 120M
ssd kingston v+ 200 120gb
HDD 680gb
GTX 780 Asus DirectCUII OC


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't use photo effects.


----------



## bleach4 (Mar 12, 2014)

The Terrible Puddle said:


> Don't use photo effects.


why ? it's cool !!! I used only on 2 pictures. On the video you can see the real machine!


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 12, 2014)

nice, but the effect makes the pics kinda blurry
btw, nice clean rig and your case looks bigger than your table


----------



## bleach4 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanx micropage7 ,but i just do it with the effects,cause i like it cool. And there are a few pics without effects. Hahahahahh yeaaahhh U right,it so  Case is bigger than my table


----------



## ironMan (Mar 17, 2014)

I voted 7/10 because:

Great case bleach 
I like the cm storm case series. Great look and very hard components!


----------



## killerLag (Mar 17, 2014)

I voted 9/10 because:

You have style boy,intel+republic+gtx780+16gb wuhuuuu a true trooper.


----------



## cmStorm (Mar 17, 2014)

I voted 8/10 because:

Big cm storm fan man!!! Rare photos!!! I like your maximus mainboard,daaaamn goood choice! Entirely the case is great but i think the seidon is not the best option for i7 if you go with oc


----------



## bleach4 (Mar 17, 2014)

ThanX Guys  . I give you one + from me  . Yes,i know for the seidon 120m ,but maybe later i go with 140XL


----------



## bleach4 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanx KillerLag


----------



## MW3 (Mar 26, 2014)

I voted 9/10 because:

great qualite pics bleach. Can u tell my the reso ? The Case look awsome!!! aaaand the config look agressive!


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 26, 2014)

I voted 2/10 because:

nothing extraordinary


----------



## bleach4 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mathmodding said:


> I voted 2/10 because:
> 
> nothing extraordinary


your choice ...but dont hate and dont say anything!


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 26, 2014)

bleach4 said:


> your choice ...but dont hate and dont say anything!


I think this is not a mod


----------



## Darksider (Mar 27, 2014)

I voted 9/10 because:

i give you a nine fella. because they look stylish and agressive. I am big a fan of asus,everbody knows what asus can bring on the desk! Great Case!


----------



## TMtake (Mar 29, 2014)

I voted 9/10 because:

great and serious gaming housing. I like it a lot.


----------



## titanfall (Mar 29, 2014)

I voted 9/10 because:

DAMNNNN GOOOOD. Trooper is a perfect gaming case with a lot options and the configuration is good. I like the gtx 780


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 31, 2014)

why the last 3 profile is no longer active?
weird


----------



## bleach4 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks titanfall  I appreciate it!  Give my best shot!


----------

